# 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca



## AalNils (1. März 2006)

Huhu,

Fahre Uebermorgen nach Mallorca. Es wird nach Cala Millor gehen, war mittlerweile ueber 15 mal dort und hab ab dem zweiten Mal angefangen dort aktiv zu Angeln. 

Ich fing dort undefinierbare Fischarten in allen Formen, größen und Farben. Dieses mal will ich das ganze etwas proffessioneller (als nur mit ner kleinen Rute, zwei Wasserkugeln und 12er Haken) angehen lassen, da ich mehr und mehr Threads ueber das Angeln auf den Balearen entdeckt habe. 
Mitnehmen werde ich zwei Brandungsruten und Testweise mal die "ach so tollen" Gulp Krebse ausprobieren, mal gucken was drauf geht. 

Zielfische werden kleine Thuns, Meeräschen, Aale (Wassertemp. momentan 16°C vielleicht geht da schon was ;-)) und Muränen sein. Bin sehr gespannt, da ich letztes Jahr von einem Einheimischen erfuhr das man dort auch Platte und Hornhechte faengt, wenn man glueck hat auch mal ziemlich große, undefinierbare Barschartige Fische. 

Habe mich mal durchs Forum gesucht und folgende Köder die vorgeschlagen wurden vor auszuprobieren:

- Fischfetzen
- GULP! Krabben
- Spinner/Wobbler
- komische Wuermer in nem Glaeschen direkt beim Angelladen von
Cala Millor
- Twister
- Muschelfleisch

Falls euch noch Sachen einfallen, die ich probieren kann, ich stelle mich gerne als Testperson zur Verfuegung :m.

Ich werde wohl taeglich zum Angeln kommen, und ich werde ca. 5x Abends/Nachts ansitzen.

Falls jemand noch Infos zu anderen Fischarten, die ich nicht benannt habe hat, ich bin gerne offen fuer alles neue. ;-)

Ein Bericht kommt dann mit Fotos wenn ich wieder da bin. Wuerde mich noch ueber evtl. Tips freuen, wenn Jemand noch welche hat |kopfkrat .


So far, keep on #a 

Nils


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2006)

*AW: 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca*

Na dann viel Spaß!!! Vielleicht fällt ja auch ein schöner Bilderbericht für uns ab :q


----------



## marca (1. März 2006)

*AW: 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca*

Und wenn Du mal einen Abend nicht zum Angeln gehen solltest,musst Du unbedingt in die Bar Rafael(Ausfallstrasse raus,gegenüber der Cartbahn) einen Sangria trinken gehen.
Bestell dem Wirt Hein einen schönen Gruß aus dem verschneiten Aachen!!
Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir ein dickes Petri und viel Spaß auf Mallorca.


----------



## Fischfütterer (1. März 2006)

*AW: 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca*

Hi Aalnils,

schau mal unter meinen Beiträgen (angeln Balearen)...#h 

Leider ist z.Zt nicht die beste Zeit, besonders auf Meeräschen, die die besten Köderfische auf Wolfsbarsch und Thuns sind. 

Kleine Meeräschen fängst du am besten in kleinen Felstümpeln, die von Wellen überspült werden... Allerdings nur in der Dunkelheit mit einem Kescher und einer Taschenlampe!

Das Gleiche gilt direkt am Ufer, wenn dort loser Seetang rumschwimmt, da sich die Jungfische nachts gern dort verstecken! #6 

Ranschleichen, mit kleinem Kescher Fluchtweg versperren, und mit Taschenlampe blenden! 

Für weitere Infos schreib einfach zurück!

Gruß und krumme Rute


----------



## AalNils (2. März 2006)

*AW: 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca*

Hoeh? Also ich war jetzt ca. 6x um diese Jahreszeit dort. Und habe dort sehre viele Meeraeschen mit Schwimmkugel und Brot gefangen .. ? Wuesste nicht, was jetzt das Problem sein soll?! 

Aber falls es wirklich so ist, vor Ort gibts eingelegte KöFis ;-) ..

Was ist denn Momentan erfolgsversprechend? Welche Fische gehen? Morgen frueh geht's los! 

Gruß,

Nils


----------



## AalNils (2. März 2006)

*AW: 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca*

Sooooo, liebe AB Leute, mein letzter Beitrag fuer die naechsten zwei Wochen.
in 10 Std. sitz ich im Flieger (und ich bete zu Gott, dass Selbiger nicht abstuerzt -> Tierische Flugangst ;-)) 

Sollte ich nicht Abstuerzen, wird Morgen auch gleich mein erster Angeltag sein. Werde probieren vor Ort ein Internetcafé ausfindig zu machen, um euch mal auf dem neuesten Stand (natuerlich mit Bildern!) zu halten. Gelingt mir das nicht, werde ich spaetestens (ihr wisst schon wenn mein Flugzeug .. ) am 17.03.06 wieder hier sein und natuerlich in Huelle und Fuelle berichten.

Das wars nun, Mittelmeer und Sonne, ich komme!

Nils - aus


----------



## AalNils (17. März 2006)

*AW: 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca*

So, ich melde mich wieder zurueck.

Hach, was soll ich sagen, dort warens Zwanzig Grad im Schatten .. Und Hier?!  

Nunja, Angeltechnisch - Reden wir nicht drueber, zwar habe ich meinen ersten Thunfisch gefangen. Und auch ein Barschaehnliches Vieh, dass war aber auch alles, was ich bei 9 (!) Angeltagen reissen konnte, teils waren 6 Meter hohe Wellen, das war echt unschoen.

Geangelt habe ich mit:

- Brot: Ein Biss, verrissen, war auch nicht groß
- Muschelfleisch: Nichts
- Wobbler/Twister: Nichts
- Gambas: Thunfisch / Barschvieh, Thun war 93 cm, gefangen am 14er Schleienhaken (  ). Fotos folgen natuerlich.
- Komische eingelegte Wuermer (gleiche Firma wie die Gambas): mehrere heftige Bisse, leider nie verwertbar.
- Tintenfisch: Nichts


Nunja, wie gesagt, bin gerade erst da, werde nun Koffer auspacken und dann mal die Fotos auffe Pladde hauen. Meine Frau hat sich sehr ueber die Fische in der Badewanne gefreut, aber seinen ersten Thun - Ich meine .. Den muss man doch schoen Fotografieren, oder nicht? ;-))

Liebe Gruesse und hoffen wir mal, dass der Fruehling bald hier kommt!

Nils


----------



## Hechthunter21 (17. März 2006)

*AW: 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca*

Schade dass ich diesen Fred erst jetzt Lese ...!:c
Hast du keine Dorade geschnappt...#c
Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf die Fotostrecke in der Badewanne...:m


----------



## AalNils (18. März 2006)

*AW: 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca*

Sooo, wie versprochen, nochmal das Foto nachgereicht, die anderen sind irgendwie von der SD verschwunden..? 
Wie gesagt. Thun und ein anderes Barschvieh. Die Badewanne hat's wohl nicht so gemocht ;-)


----------



## Hoffi (19. März 2006)

*AW: 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca*

Gratulation zum schönen Fang, leider handelt es sich aber nicht um einen Thun (hätte mich auch verwundert - vom Ufer aus). In Italien heißt dieser Fisch leccia. Hat sicherlich einen schönen Drill geboten.


----------



## AalNils (19. März 2006)

*AW: 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca*

Hmm, die einheimischen nannten den "Thuna", also bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es einer ist . Aber wo ich gerade mal in die Fishbase schaute wurde mir auch schnell klar, dass selbiger keiner ist . Irgendjemand ne Ahnung wie das Viehch auf Deutsch heißt?


----------



## drogba (20. März 2006)

*AW: 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca*

ich kenn die auch unter dem namen pesce serra und stella also fische des abends und sterne #h aber auf deutsch weis ich es auch nich das aber nen kleines ding normalerweise werden die so um die 1,5 meter gross aber dann auch nur auf spinnköder oder koffer!


----------



## Stingray (20. März 2006)

*AW: 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca*

Moin Moin

Die Seitenlinie von dem größeren Fisch ist ja ein Hammer. So verschnörkelt habe ich noch keine gesehen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## schakal1182 (20. März 2006)

*AW: 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca*

Bei dem großen würde ich auf eine Stachelmakrele tippen.
Der kleine wird wohl eine Ringelbrasse sein (schwarzer Fleck oder Ring an bzw. um die Schwanzwurzel).


----------



## Frankenfischer (20. März 2006)

*AW: 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca*

Braucht man zum Meeresangeln auf Mallorca eine Angelerlaubnis?


----------



## mj23 (20. März 2006)

*AW: 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca*

Also der große ist wohl ein Leerfish
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=692

Der kleine... keine Ahnung #c


----------



## AalNils (20. März 2006)

*AW: 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca*

Zur Erlaubnis:

Naja, also ich war in mehreren Touristikbueros, solange du dich nicht mit 8 Angeln an den Strand stellst (was ja fuer die Einheimischen erlaubt ist), sagten die Leute mir, waere es kein Problem. 

Danke fuer die (mehr oder weniger) eindeutigen Fischdefinitionen, Stachelmakrele dachte ich auch, Leerfish kommt aber eher hin (Aber Stacheln am Bauch?!).

Das mit der Seitenlinie hat mich auch Fasziniert. 

Was ich zu dem Fang noch sagen muss, ich hatte ja wie gesagt von einer kuenstlichen "Steinpromenade" geangelt, d.h. 30 Meter richtung meer und dann waren die Steine da angehaeuft, Tiefe ca. 12 Meter. Den großen habe ich, wie ich all meine großen fange, auf sehr komische Art und Weise gefangen.

Als ich, weil sich nichts ruehrte, einholte, sah ich auf einmal 5 Dunkle Schatten unter meiner Schwimmkugel, alle so um die 90 cm, ich stoppte das einholen und schwupps, warse weg, die Schwimmkugel, nach dem Anschlag erfolgte ein heftiger Drill, was ich nun sehr komisch fand, die anderen Fische sind hinter dem an dem Haken schwimmenden Fisch hinterher, sprangen immer wieder an die Wasseroberflaeche und schwammen in die Schnur, volle 20 Minuten lang, erst als ich den Fisch aus dem Wasser hob (jop, da hab ich die Stacheln noch nicht gesehen *fg*) schwammen sie davon, scheint also ein sehr Treuegebundener Schwarmfisch zu sein. ;-)

Aber naja, im Mai gehts hoechstwahrscheinlich wieder nach Mallorca, wieder gleicher Ort, da sinds auch schon gute 30°C, und die Chance auf Aal und Muraenen sehr hoch. Werde dann natuerlich wieder berichten. 

Gruß,

Nils


----------



## ullsok (20. März 2006)

*AW: 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca*

Schau mal hier als Anregung fürs nächste Mal (Videos downloaden):
http://www.videospin.it/fever.htm


----------



## Fischfütterer (29. März 2006)

*AW: 03.03 - 17.03 Mallorca*

Hi Aalnils...
Petri Heil erstmal... Dein "Thun" ist ein kleiner "Silvia", so nennen ihn die Spanier... 
Habe aber selbst nach über 20 Jahren noch nicht eindeutig die deutsche Bezeichnung dafür!!!|kopfkrat 

Jeder sagt was anderes... ging dir garantiert genau so!? 
Sicher hast du ihn gegessen!? Hatte nur wenige,starke Hauptgräten, oder??
Laut meines Wissens über den Grätenaufbau dieses Fisches kann es sich nur um einen jungen Thun handeln.:b 

Der andere Fisch auf deinem Bild ist übrigens eine "Dorada"! 
Es gibt 6 verschiedene Arten davon... im deutschen übrigens Geis-und/Brandbrassen genannt. Die Spanier differenzieren da nicht so genau wie wir Deutschen (was auch das Thunproblem erklärt).:m 

Allerdings muß ich die von dir angegebene Größe des Thuns stark anzweifeln!

Gruß und schreib mal was du noch so erbeutet hast...


----------

